# king ed sale ?



## cargopax (May 19, 2014)

Does anyone know when it usually starts? I hope to catch it before I have to leave for vacation.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Boxing day


----------



## cargopax (May 19, 2014)

thanks. i always only catch it at the very end when theres nothing left  but that makes sense


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

It goes on for at least a week.


----------

